# und sich über alle Kostenarten erstreckenden Morton Salt-Effekt



## vaibhavm

Ohne den konsolidierungsbedingten und sich über alle Kostenarten erstreckenden *Morton Salt-Effekt *zeigt sich bei der Analyse folgendes Bild:

Do the noun _Morton Salt-Effekt_ fall in genitive case?


----------



## Demiurg

No. It's accusative case:

*Ohne den* (konsolidierungsbedingten und sich über alle Kostenarten erstreckenden) *Morton Salt-Effekt* ...


----------



## vaibhavm

Is it correct?

1. The verb _zeigt sich_ take accusative case _den Effekt ._
2._ Kostenarten _is an extended adjective.


----------



## Demiurg

vaibhavm said:


> Is it correct?
> 
> 1. The verb _zeigt sich_ take accusative case _den Effekt. _
> 2._ Kostenarten _is an extended adjective.



"sich zeigen" takes no (accusative) object here. "folgendes Bild" is the subject:

_... zeigt sich ... folgendes Bild. _=> _Folgendes Bild zeigt sich._

"Ohne den ... Morton Salt-Effekt" is a prepositional group. "Effekt" is accusative because the preposition "ohne" requires this case.


----------



## vaibhavm

Does the prepositional group(*Ohne den*...*-Effekt*) modify subject _folgendes Bild?_


----------



## JClaudeK

No, it does'nt.
Grammatically speaking, you can put the subjet at the beginning and drop the rest:
Folgendes Bild zeigt sich bei der Analyse [ohne den (konsolidierungsbedingten und sich über alle Kostenarten erstreckenden) Morton Salt-Effekt].


----------



## berndf

vaibhavm said:


> Does the prepositional group(*Ohne den*...*-Effekt*) modify subject _folgendes Bild?_


No. Syntactically, it is an adverbial phrase and adverbials do not modify any other components of a sentence.


----------



## Hutschi

vaibhavm said:


> Ohne den konsolidierungsbedingten und sich über alle Kostenarten erstreckenden *Morton Salt-Effekt *zeigt sich bei der Analyse folgendes Bild:
> 
> Do the noun _Morton Salt-Effekt_ fall in genitive case?



 Hi, there is a typo in Morton Salt-Effekt.

It is either: _ohne Mortons Salt-Effekt_ (the salt effect of morton) - then _Mortons_ is genitive but Salt-Effect is accussative.

Or it is _ohne den Morton-Salt-Effekt _with two hyphens.
Possible is also "_Morton Salt"-Effekt, _if Morton Salt is a name.

Note that it might change the meaning and the grammar, when you write it differently.

 "Morton Salt-Effekt"  is a wrong spelling, you find such spellings in ads to avoid to make them usual words.

I looked into google and found that spelling seems to change in English.

So what is the proper spelling, is Salt a name or is it a thing?
Is Morton Salt a name which belongs together?
If Morton and Salt are two persons, it should be "Morton's Salt-Effekt" if it is named after Salt and found after Morton.

This little spelling changes parts of the original, so that Is there a genitive? does make sense.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> if Morton Salt is a name.


It's the name of a US Company.
Morton Salt


----------



## Hutschi

*Edit:*
I found:
When did Morton's Salt become Morton Salt? : MandelaEffect

The Morton salt effect is basically mismatching "Morton's salt" with "Morton Salt" in memory.

So Morton can be in genitive or part of the effect. If it is part of the effect, you have to connect the three words with hyphens.

Spelling:

"Mortons Salz"-Effekt/ "Morton's Salt"-Effekt
or
Morton-Salt-Effekt

---
Could you, please, give some context, Vaibhavm? Where did you find it?

*Edit:* Considering bearded's link, I'm not sure. Only: Morton Salz-Effekt is wrong in German.

I'd use "Morton-Salz-Effekt" if there is no context supporting the genitive.

If it is the counterpart of the Mandela-Effect, I'd use "Morton's Salt"-Effekt.


----------



## vaibhavm

Hutschi said:


> Could you, please, give some context, Vaibhavm? Where did you find it?



ohne den konsolidierungsbedingten und sich über alle ... - Englisch-Übersetzung – Linguee Wörterbuch
In above link you might get a first hit under external sources.
also you will get both german, english pdf files if you click on the given below click sign "-_k-plus-s.com"_
or
http://www.k-plus-s.com/de/pdf/2010/quartalsfinanzbericht_1-6.pdf
Page no. 20, third paragraph


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> *Edit:*
> I found:
> When did Morton's Salt become Morton Salt? : MandelaEffect
> 
> The Morton salt effect is basically mismatching "Morton's salt" with "Morton Salt" in memory.
> 
> So Morton can be in genitive or part of the effect. If it is part of the effect, you have to connect the three words with hyphens.
> 
> Spelling:
> 
> "Mortons Salz"-Effekt/ "Morton's Salt"-Effekt
> or
> Morton-Salt-Effekt
> 
> ---
> Could you, please, give some context, Vaibhavm? Where did you find it?
> 
> *Edit:* Considering bearded's link, I'm not sure. Only: Morton Salz-Effekt is wrong in German.
> 
> I'd use "Morton-Salz-Effekt" if there is no context supporting the genitive.
> 
> If it is the counterpart of the Mandela-Effect, I'd use "Morton's Salt"-Effekt.


The name of the company is _Morton Salt,_ not _Morton's Salt_ or _Morton-Salt_ or anything else. The spelling as given in #1 (_Morton Salt-Effekt_) is correct.


----------



## vaibhavm

Demiurg


> 2._ Kostenarten _is an extended adjective.



Extended adjective
Complex Sentences--Kafka Example
Under Example 2("stiffenings" [i.e. ridges][extended adjective!])



berndf said:


> No. Syntactically, it is an adverbial phrase and adverbials do not modify any other components of a sentence.


Could I get any referential source about your assertion?


----------



## Demiurg

vaibhavm said:


> Demiurg
> 
> Extended adjective
> Complex Sentences--Kafka Example
> Under Example 2("stiffenings" [i.e. ridges][extended adjective!])


The usual term for this construct in German is "Partizipgruppe" (participle phrase).



vaibhavm said:


> _Kostenarten _is an extended adjective.


But "Kostenarten" alone isn't a participal phrase / extended adjective, it's the whole expression "sich über alle Kostenarten erstreckenden".


----------



## berndf

vaibhavm said:


> Demiurg
> 
> Extended adjective
> Complex Sentences--Kafka Example
> Under Example 2("stiffenings" [i.e. ridges][extended adjective!])
> 
> 
> Could I get any referential source about your assertion?


There is no contradiction between these two explanations.

_konsolidierungsbedingten und sich über alle Kostenarten erstreckenden_ is an extended adjective
_den konsolidierungsbedingten und sich über alle Kostenarten erstreckenden Morton Salt-Effekt _is an accusative noun phrase.
_ohne den konsolidierungsbedingten und sich über alle Kostenarten erstreckenden Morton Salt-Effekt _is a prepositional phrase.

And this propositional phrase serves functionality as an adverbial within the entire sentence.


----------



## vaibhavm

berndf, Demiurg, Hutschi, bearded, JClaudeK thank you


----------



## sma099

berndf said:


> The name of the company is _Morton Salt,_ not _Morton's Salt_ or _Morton-Salt_ or anything else. The spelling as given in #1 (_Morton Salt-Effekt_) is correct.



Why do you think so? That's a classic Deppenleerzeichen. It has to be "Morton-Salt-Effekt", just like "Champions-League-Finale" and not "Champions League-Finale".


----------



## JClaudeK

sma099 said:


> It has to be "Morton-Salt-Effekt"


+ 1


----------



## berndf

sma099 said:


> Why do you think so? That's a classic Deppenleerzeichen. It has to be "Morton-Salt-Effekt", just like "Champions-League-Finale" and not "Champions League-Finale".


Accepted (except the snotty term _Deppenleerzeichen_).


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> The name of the company is _Morton Salt,_ not _Morton's Salt_ or _Morton-Salt_ or anything else. The spelling as given in #1 (_Morton Salt-Effekt_) is correct.


Warum ist er in Deutsch korrekt? Hat sich die Regel geändert, dass man in solchen Fällen durchkoppelt?

Der Name der Firma ist Morton Salt.
Aber betrifft der Effekt den Namen der Firma?

Zum Durchkoppeln:
https://www.duden.de/sites/default/...eue_deutsche_Rechtschreibung_kurz_gefasst.pdf


> Mehrgliedrige Wörter aus dem Englischen werden zusammen- oder mit Bindestrich geschrieben, wenn der erste Bestandteil ein Nomen oder ein Verb ist.



 Ich stimme hier mit Sma099 überein, außer dass ich es nicht "Deppenleerzeichen" nenne.
---

Was ist der Morton-Salt-Effekt? Wenn ich das im Zusammenhang weiß, weiß ich auch, wie es geschrieben wird.

---
Was ich dazu gefunden habe:

Nach einigen Jahren hatten viele den Namen "Morton's Salt" in Erinnerung, statt "Morton Salt" (oder umgekehrt). Man fragte sich, wann das geändert wurde. Aber es war eine von großen Gruppen geteilte falsche Erinnerung.
Das ist, was ich dazu gefunden habe.

Allerdings in Englisch.


Ist es der Effekt, über den wir hier sprechen? Dann hat er nur indirekt mit der Firma zu tun. Er betrifft die Überzeugung an eine falsche Erinnerung.

PS: When did Morton's Salt become Morton Salt? : MandelaEffect

Alanwescoat: 





> That is the interesting thing. We need to establish when Morton's Salt became Morton Salt in this timeline. It seems like it should have been Morton's Salt at least up into the 1970s. I _seem_ to remember seeing the apostrophe 's', though I will not assert particular cognitive dissonance over this one at present, but everyone called it "Morton's", that is for sure.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Aber betrifft der Effekt den Namen der Firma?


Natürlich.



Hutschi said:


> Was ist der Morton-Salt-Effekt?


Die K+S hat 2009 die Morton Salt vollstängig erworben. Damit muss die GuV der Morton Salt in die Konzern-GuV konsolidiert werden. Der "Effekt" dieser Konsolidierung ist ein Anstieg der Kosten über alle Kostenarten hinweg.


----------



## Hutschi

Aha. Dann ist es eigentlich kein allgemeiner Effekt. Die laut Duden korrekte Schreibweise wäre "Morton-Salt-Effekt". Danke, Bernd.
In Anzeigen und Eigennamen werden auch Formen verwendet, wie "Morton Salt-Effekt".
Man verwendet absichtlich Schreibweisen, die nicht zum Standard gehören, um sich von anderen abzuheben. (Ich sehe aber hier keine solche Ursache.)
Es müssten damit alle "Rätsel" geklärt sein.
"Morton salt effect" has in this way different meanings depending on context.


----------



## vaibhavm

Is the verb _zeigt sich_ used as a intransitive verb or does the accusative object of  verb _zeigt sich_
come after colon?


----------



## berndf

vaibhavm said:


> Is the verb _zeigt sich_ used as a intransitive verb or does the accusative object of  verb _zeigt sich_
> come after colon?


*Moderator note: all replies to this posts have been moved here. Please don't reply to this post in this any more. You can contribute to the discussion in the other thread.*


----------

